# I Just Opened A New Auction Site!



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Check it out at www.eggseller.com 

I'd like to have nothing but country, animal, and farming / homesteading type listings.

Listing is FREE. Help me get it off the ground!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey, it looks great, it says all things poultry, does that mean only chicken related items?


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

designer said:


> Hey, it looks great, it says all things poultry, does that mean only chicken related items?


Nah...Anything goes really...just look at the categories. Something for everyone. I sell eggs and poultry and I know there's a good market online. That's why I mentioned the Poultry.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks good! I will give some thought to becoming a registered user. How long have you had this up? 

I think this may be a nice alternative.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

sent you an email. It won't let me register.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Looks good, I don't have anything for sale, but hopefully will get to do some buying when you get some more listings.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Can we do baked goods?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I don't belong on a site of this nature but I did go and check it out and I really like the way it is set up. Looks good too! sis


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking good for functionality, BUT... (constructive criticism incoming):

-You need a web graphics developer. The site feels very '90s ish.
-Everything seems to work good and is functional but is bland and old looking.
-This may be your first site or something, which it definitely would be good at that, but it really needs some filler and to make everything have a coordinated appearance (aside from all blue).
-The image of eggs just seems to be floating there with no connection to the rest of the layout.
-The "hotbar" on the top (with Home, Sell, Register, etc.) should have all it's cells the same width.
-The "Main Auction Commands" on the left does not appear to be needed on the front page, it adds uneccesary clutter, it could server the same purpose if moved to the search page or an advanced search page
-Don't use clipboard graphics!
-Change the font type to something else, anything other than default Times New Roman

These are comments coming from a web developer, so take them as you will. Did you have someone make you the site, or did you do it yourself btw? Overall, good work, it just needs some layout fixing up overall


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

HI
I just listed some things on your site. Thanks for making this one. I hope it takes off!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I won the bid for the eggs.... and have heard nothing back about anything.
I am distressed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

chickenista said:


> I won the bid for the eggs.... and have heard nothing back about anything.
> I am distressed.


It's all good!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I just now saw your announcement of your new auction site. I like it! I'm not quite ready to list, but when I am, I'll definately use your site. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Just saw this, and registered!!


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the site and I think its a great idea. I am geting ready to order more suplies and start making my handcrafted soaps (maybe homemade too) and candles again. Can we list those items?


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice site. I wish you the best with it. Who is your site hosted through?


----------

